# Sticky  Post you're parts cross reference....



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Like the title says post up the parts that are avaliable from local parts stores to help a few people out to get them back rolling a little faster while keeping several $$$ in there pocket at the same time!

This is for the Gen 1 500/650/800 not the Gen 2. I am not sure if there the same!! maybe someone knows.. Here are a few that I use




front axle seals and front through shaft seal- oem 705500255, replace with 25x47x7 

-rear axle seals. oem, 705500751, replace with 30x47x7 


-gearbox imput ,(behind secondary clutch) oem, 420950087, replace with 32x47x7 

-gearbox rear output ,same as above ^^^^^^^^^^ 


U-Joint - Advance Auto part number 1-1557 - *weaker then stock

Fuel Pump- AutoZone part number E8213 -

One Way Bearing Grease - Isoflex topas NB 52-

Fan Relay - Advance Auto Brand was BVD Part # R3110Z-

Belt - Autozone / Advance Auto - Dayco XTX2236 suppose to be the same as Highlifter --
Also- Carquest has a Gates G-Force - 30G3750- some people say its not as strong 

Fan- Autozone - Torq Flo 10inch - The harness plug will need to be changed.


----------



## Polaris425

good thread, making it a sticky


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Thanks!


----------



## irk909

snorkel my ATV has snorkel kits for the 13 renegade 1000's pretty cheep and easy to install. i have one on mine and have taken it pretty deep sense i put them on and works great


----------

